# ABA/AFT Buckeye Lake 4/27/13



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

The American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tour kicks off the 2013 season on Saturday April 27.
We will be fishing Buckeye Lake, launching from the Leib's Island ramps.
Mandatory meeting and partner draw will be at 6:00 AM.
Boaters bring your boat, use your boat, guaranteed. Non boaters welcome!
Membership $25, tournament entry fee $70 includes big bass.
Should you have any questions call or email me.

K. Barry Davis
Ohio Area Manager
American Bass Anglers/American Fishing Tour
614-746-1191
[email protected]


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Interested Non-boater what's rest off yr shedule 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

ABA/AFT Ohio Central Division, #93, 2013 schedule

4/27 Buckeye Lake, Leibs Island ramps

5/11 Alum Creek Reservoir, New Galena ramps

6/8 O'Shaughnessy Reservoir, Home Road ramps

6/23 Ohio River, Gallipolis City ramps

7/13 Delaware Reservoir, SW Marina ramps

7/27 Dillon Reservoir, St. Rt. 146 ramps

8/10 Deer Creek, Main Marina ramps

8/17 & 18 Division Championship: Delaware Reservoir, SW Marina ramps 

10/23 - 25 National Championship: Clarks Hill Lake, Appling, Georgia


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Anyone need a NON-Boater for any of these events please PM me? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

In the American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tour a non-boater does not have to link with a boater, like in the Bassmaster Weekend Series.
A non-boater just signs up and is paired with a boater by blind draw.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Is It full? So how do i sign up? Website? When are drawings done I'm thinking non-boaters would out number boaters? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

The ABA/AFT tournaments in the Ohio Central Division are not full. There is not a ceiling limit.
An angler may sign up on line,( www.americanbassanglers.com ), by calling national headquarters (256-232-0406), by mail to national headquarters or at the ramp, the morning of the tournament.
In this division we have very few non-boaters. We welcome non-boaters.
The partner drawing is done the morning of the tournament, during the mandatory meeting and partner draw.
I suggest that you call me so we can discuss the ABA/AFT in greater detail.

K. Barry Davis
Ohio Area Manager
ABA/AFT
614-746-1191


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok I will give you. Call this week

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

